

What's correlated with being a feminist? - jawns
http://blog.correlated.org/2014/10/09/whats-correlated-with-being-a-feminist/

======
JoeAltmaier
Those conservative opinions seem spectacularly unrelated to being
conservative. Where did they come from?

